
Homelessness in the Bay Area (2017) - rafaelc
http://www.spur.org/publications/urbanist-article/2017-10-23/homelessness-bay-area
======
chmaynard
Why depend on government to address this problem? If several thousand Bay Area
families would step up and volunteer to provide shelter and long-term social
and financial support to the homeless population, the problem could be solved
in short order.

